# cats messing where they shouldnt!HELP



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have a number of cats that i have had for years, iv got them used to using litter trays as soon as they first come home & they have always been very clean & have never had any problems up until now!
One or two of them have started doing their wee & doodies in places they shouldnt like behind the tv, in any corner possible & even on the kitchen side!!
I need this to stop but i cant catch who it is as they do it when we are not looking. I caught one of them the other day & told her off for it & put her in the tray but it just doesnt work.
This never used to happen, i dont know why they are doing it now! this is very frustrating!
Has anyone got any ideas to stop this?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, have you changed the litter recently? Maybe you could put another tray in the area they keep using? I would also wash the areas with bio washing powder as that usually stops them going back to the same place.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

How many cats do you have and how many trays? You may need to add another tray and/or try a different litter. If one of the cats is feeling stressed then it may be an idea to invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser.


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

hi

i have seven litter trays in the house & i have tried puttin them in places where they are doing their business but then they go else where and do it! i havnt changed the litter, its the same stuff i have always used. i usually wash the area down with disinfectant & bleach, but obviously it isnt working!
i dont see how any of the cats can be stressed, they all get along fine, nothing has changed in the house & they are all well fed & well looked after! iv got a bunch of spoiled fat cats!!! lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

bleach actually will attract cats as it contain an amonia type substance - you need to use either bio washing powder or something like Simple solution that is especially made to get rid of cat smells. Are they all neutered?


----------



## iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks, i didnt know that one. yep they have all hat the chop in one way or another otherwise they would be breeding like mice!
i think there are only two cats doing it & i think i know which ones they are its just stopping them thats the problem.


----------



## mandandruby (Jun 16, 2009)

My two cats started doing this..(and i actually never got to the bottom who was the culprit!!). Nothing in our house had changed and as you say, my cats are well fed and a bit spoilt really. But i kept finding little presents all over the house.. usually hidden!! I started using a feliway pug in and made sure if they were ever alone they were in one room (the kitchen) with a tray, and got them into a real routine of going out at regular times, eating at regular times and keeping the tray as clean as i could. im pretty sure they were stressed about something!! They are all fixed now!!


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

Our cat is now trained - until bonfire night threw a spanner in the works and she did it indoors.....and then again this morning. Must be a stress thing.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a problem just like this. Felix will wee anywhere that takes his fancy. He hasn't been neutered yet. Is this probably why? None of the other cats do it.  The others are neutered females.


----------

